# Troybilt Horse tiller



## oldschoolstihlguy (Mar 12, 2021)

Looking for a replacement engine for my Horse tiller. Anyone have a line one a Honda or Kohler? Fleabay has them for $330 shipped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2412 (Mar 13, 2021)

This is just ridiculous.


----------

